# Tv Engel led 24



## jmverdugol (Ene 5, 2016)

Me ha llegado una tele Engel modelo led24, que solo funciona como entrada en pc, es decir ha dejado de funcionar como televisor y pulsando en el mando a la tecla source (fuente), solo aparece pc, y ha dejado de aparecer tdt, usb y demas componentes e incluso en el menu ya no aparece la opcion de sintoniar canales. ¿alguien sabe como corregir este problema?. gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

busca el firmware e intenta actualizarlo


----------



## jmverdugol (Ene 6, 2016)

gracias, donde puedo encontrar el firmware y como podría actualizarlo si no me reconoce la opcion del usb.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 6, 2016)

en donde esta el firmware, seguramente en la pagina del fabricante 
por la marca debe ser algún chasis chino
###############
 metes el usb apagar el tv y lo encendes y te lo actualiza solo ,
pero no siempre es igual en todas las marcas


----------



## jmverdugol (Ene 6, 2016)

Gracias Rey Julen, cuando me dices el fabricante, te refieres al de la marca de la placa base del televisor, verdad? si es asi voy a mirarlo y a ver si lo encuentro, por que por engel led 24", no logro encontrarlo en san google.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 6, 2016)

buscalo por el modelo del tv ,si no por el numero de la placa main
seguro que tiene alguna placa genérica china


----------



## jmverdugol (Ene 6, 2016)

El modelo es engel model: led 24 y en la placa ceo que es de la marca roh 94V-0   E342828, pero no encuentro nada, si alguien sabe como conseguirla por favor ayudadme. saludos y gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 6, 2016)

encontre una referencia a la misma placa en tv marca seiki,recuerda que muchas marcas usan la misma placa
http://www.postrex.com/GENUINE-SEIK...320-W-CABLES-P-N-CV3393BH-F-251552508527-ebay

esta es la pagina http://www.seiki.com/support/download

este puede ser igual al tuyo
http://www.seiki.com/content/24-se24fl 

o este otro
[ame]http://www.amazon.es/TELEVISOR-ENGEL-EVERLED-USB2-0-LE2420/dp/B00D0FAVPG[/ame]

en el tv tienen que decir algo mas ,que no tiene una etiqueta en la parte trasera del tv o
mas letras y numeros en la main ?



encontre este otro a ver si es el que tienes
http://tiendas.mediamarkt.es/p/tv-led-24-engel-le2440-hd-hdmi-usb-1292221


----------



## jmverdugol (Ene 7, 2016)

Buenos dias. problema resuelto, hay que resetear a valores de fabrica y despues meter la secuencia : MENU 1670, te sale el menu para sintonizar y problema resuelto. Gracias por tu ayuda. saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2016)

muy bien me alegro que lo ayas resuelto
¿y de donde  obtuviste la solución ?


----------



## jmverdugol (Ene 7, 2016)

Llame directamente al servicio tecnico de engel y me explicaron que es debido a que cerca de la tele tengo un deodificador satelite y las frecuencias del mando del mismo me lo han vuelto loco. saludos


----------



## javibolibic (Oct 5, 2018)

¡HE ENCONTRADO LA SOLUCIÓN!
A mí no me encendía en absoluto y reseteé la TV con el firmware que adjunto aquí. El proceso para hacer firmware reset es el siguiente:
-Descargar el firmware: Dropbox - LE2220.rar
-Formatear un pendrive en formato FAT32.
-Añadir el archivo CV309B_MERGE.bin al pendrive.
-Apagar la TV desde el interruptor físico que tiene abajo.
-Insertar el pendrive en la TV.
-Poner el interruptor físico de la TV en modo ON.

Automáticamente el led de la tv se pondrá de color rojo y azul intermitente durante aproximadamente 30 segundos. Una vez finalizado el firmware reset apagamos el interruptor físico de la tv, retiramos el pendrive y la encendemos. Se encenderá en modo PC y tendrá el modo TV bloqueado. Para desbloquearlo hay que pulsar los botones del mando MENU+1670, no de forma simultanea sino uno detrás de otro.

Et voilà, ya teneis la TV funcionando de nuevo.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Tatxo (Nov 4, 2018)

Hola jabibolibc

De donde se pueden descargar el firmware ?
mi modelo es:  *LE2420*

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## javibolibic (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola Tatxo,

Yo envié un correo a sac@logsantiga.com solicitándolo y tras insistir en varias ocasiones (obviamente querían hacerlo ellos, me dijeron que necesitaba un adaptador especial que realmente no necesitaba) me lo proporcionaron.

No obstante no creo que el firmware sea distinto que el que tiene el modelo LE2220, por lo que si no consigues que te lo manden y tu tele es un ladrillo podrías probar con el enlace que puse en el post anterior y seguir las instrucciones para hacer el hard reset.

Saludos y espero te haya ayudado.


----------

